# Why are you interested in science and what does it mean to you?



## Joseph Anderson

This is a somewhat bombastic essay I am writing for a summer job application at a science museum. I was feeling a little creative when I wrote it at 11 PM on a Friday so any constructive criticism is definitely appreciated!

 What is science? Some might look to the dictionary definition, claiming it is simply _knowledge about or study of the natural world based on facts learned through experiments and observation._ In my opinion, the technical definition does not do justice to the true identity of science. For me, science is nothing short of the greatest tool to ever have been bestowed upon humanity. Its impact is permanently ingrained in all walks of our daily lives, and rightly so. It provides the parameters and methods by which we might reveal the obscure truth behind the most opaque ideas. Without science we would be nothing but irrational beings, looking at everything but not truly seeing anything. Without it we might survive, but we certainly wouldn’t live. 
     The real-world applications of this field augment our lives in little but important ways. Every activity of mine is made easier and more efficient by the spate of technological advancements that pour out of laboratories all over the world. My ravenous curiosity is sated by the new scientific discoveries made every day of every month of every year. Its objective facts provide me with the knowledge I need to live an informed life. To me, science has a meaning that goes beyond a simple dictionary definition of the term.
     To me, science means discovery. It is the key that we can use to escape the cage of our naturally crude, shallow perceptions. In the words of Albert Einstein “Science is the refinement of our everyday thinking.” It is the process by which we deconstruct the most complex ideas into minute details and build them back up again in new and improved ways. Science gives us the answer to the question “why?” and with it we may control the answer to the question “what?” With science, the wall becomes the window. Everything can be turned inside out for our amusement or our education.
     To me, science means audacity. Scientists are the explorers and conquerors, the Marco Polos and Julius Caesars of our time. They do not fear the unknown; in fact they actively seek it out. They endeavor to push the limits of human capability and knowledge past what anybody thinks is possible. They dare to dream big. They dare to dream bold. Where there are barriers, there are scientists trying to tear them down and glimpse the land on the other side. Through the lens of science, the most insurmountable problem becomes the most irresistible challenge. Every morning brings you something new and every night brings you one step closer to the forbidden truth.
     To me, science means art. It gives value and color to the world around us. It means that the canvas of life does not have to remain devoid of any beauty or thought. Science proves to us that the world can be vivid and rich if we are willing to rationalize our surroundings. The ostensibly mundane machines of the universe take on beautiful new shapes as they are observed and tested by the scientific method. Hypotheses are painted, theories are erected and torn down, scientific laws are sculpted, and finally intellectual masterpieces spring forth from what was once ignorance. Science encourages us to dream and develop the imagination, to put together the ideas that other people haven't. It is dynamic and alive and remarkably expressive. It is truly the poetry of reality.
     Despite its outwardly clinical appearance, science is far more than mere “knowledge” or “study.” It is the medicine we use to satisfy our addiction to knowledge. We would not be the dominant species on earth without it. After all, we are the products of our inquisitive nature, a very human mentality that will never fade. The discipline of science effectively addresses that. Science encourages us to pierce the veil of ignorance, to be as innovative as our hearts desire, and to take on the greatest of trials without blinking an eye. Science is the formula for progress, the engine of prosperity, and the lifeblood of my critical mind.


----------



## Cran

OK. Is this for a real summer job application, or a study exercise/assignment? 

When do you need to submit it? 

Do you want the job?


----------



## Hairball

To be honest, a big block of writing like that makes it very hard to read. But other than that, I like it!

Hope you get the job!


----------



## JustRob

What is your strategy here? Is it to single out science from other disciplines or to imbue it with all their characteristics and hence maybe dilute its nature? Perhaps in explaining one's interest in science one should explain what _separates_ it from those other disciplines and attractions mentioned to throw it into contrast. I'm not suggesting that either approach is wrong but just pointing out that they differ. The test might be to take another word, like "religion" say, and substitute it for "science" in your text and see how much of what you wrote still holds. By doing this with different subjects you can isolate the essence of science that you see as unique. If you don't do this then you may simply be enthusing lyrically about life in general. This may well be a situation where less says more.

Personally I can't draw such lines at all and science may well be just another religion that has fared well up to now. I have just finished reading _The Arrow of Time_, a book describing scientists' efforts to prove that time moves forwards, and it seems to conclude that this may just be a matter of faith in the end and that we should trust what our senses seem to tell us. Where does all that science leave us then when such a simple fundamental question proves so difficult to answer? Maybe it is science that actually demonstrates how much we _don't_ understand about our existence. To draw a comparison, advertisers attempt to make us dissatisfied with our lives so that we buy products that we previously didn't think we needed. Do both scientists and preachers do the same? Do even artists and poets create their own mystical models of the universe just so that we need them to explain them to us?

I mention my own perceptions just to make you think exactly what singles out science as a discipline for you. Write about that.


----------



## Joseph Anderson

Thank you all for your advice. Cran it is a real summer job application, I do want the job, and it is due at the end of Febuary. JustRob, what I am trying to do is paint science as the most interesting field out there. Science is not really different from any other real truth-seeking discipline but I am trying to capture its essence by explaining how I see it and how it relates to me.


----------



## Cran

OK. I'll take a more detailed look at it with that in mind.

(It might take a couple or few days - I'm kinda busy here and there).


----------



## ppsage

All generalities. Lacks a specific for instance. Needs self-revealing anecdote.


----------



## Cran

Your SPaG (spelling and grammar) are in good shape, and that is more than half the battle to getting read by someone who is likely to be reading a lot of similar essays. Your reader, then, will be more easily considering what points you want to make.



Joseph Anderson said:


> What is science[O1] ? Some might look to the dictionary definition[O2] , claiming it is simply _knowledge about or study of the natural world based on facts learned through experiments and observation._ In my opinion[O3] , the technical definition does not do justice to the true identity of science. For me[O4] , science is nothing short of the greatest tool to ever have been bestowed upon humanity. Its impact is permanently ingrained in all walks of our daily lives, and rightly so. It provides the parameters and methods by which we might reveal the obscure truth behind the most opaque ideas. Without science we would be nothing but irrational beings, looking at everything but not truly seeing anything. Without it we might survive, but we certainly wouldn’t live.
> 
> The real-world applications of this field augment our lives in little but important ways. Every activity of mine[O5]  is made easier and more efficient by the spate of technological advancements[O6]  that pour out of laboratories all over the world. My ravenous [O7] curiosity is sated by the new scientific discoveries made every day of every month of every year. Its objective facts provide me with the knowledge I need [O8] to live an informed life. To me, [O9] science has a meaning that goes beyond a simple dictionary definition of the term.
> 
> To me, [O10] science means discovery. It is the key that we can use to escape the cage of our naturally crude, shallow perceptions. In the words of Albert Einstein “Science is the refinement of our everyday thinking.” It is the process by which we deconstruct the most complex ideas into minute details and build them back up again in new and improved ways. Science gives us the answer to the question “why?” and with it we may control the answer to the question “what?” With science, the wall becomes the window. Everything can be turned inside out for our amusement or our education.
> 
> To me[O11] , science means audacity. Scientists are the explorers and conquerors, the Marco Polos and Julius Caesars of our time. They do not fear the unknown; in fact they actively seek it out. They endeavor to push the limits of human capability and knowledge past what anybody thinks is possible. They dare to dream big. They dare to dream bold. Where there are barriers, there are scientists trying to tear them down and glimpse the land on the other side. Through the lens of science, the most insurmountable problem becomes the most irresistible challenge. Every morning brings you something new and every night brings you one step closer to the forbidden truth.
> 
> To me, [O12] science means art. It gives value and color to the world around us. It means that the canvas of life does not have to remain devoid of any beauty or thought. Science proves to us that the world can be vivid and rich if we are willing to rationalize our surroundings. The ostensibly mundane machines of the universe take on beautiful new shapes as they are observed and tested by the scientific method. Hypotheses are painted, theories are erected and torn down, scientific laws are sculpted, and finally intellectual masterpieces spring forth from what was once ignorance. Science encourages us to dream and develop the imagination, to put together the ideas that other people haven't. It is dynamic and alive and remarkably expressive. It is truly the poetry of reality.
> 
> Despite its outwardly clinical appearance, science is far more than mere “knowledge” or “study.” It is the medicine we use to satisfy our addiction to knowledge. We would not be the dominant species on earth without it. After all, we are the products of our inquisitive nature, a very human mentality that will never fade. The discipline of science effectively addresses that. Science encourages us to pierce the veil of ignorance, to be as innovative as our hearts desire, and to take on the greatest of trials without blinking an eye. Science is the formula for progress, the engine of prosperity, and the lifeblood of my[O13]  critical mind.


  [O1]This would work better as a sub-head on its own line. In other words, it should not be part of the body text.

[O2]Straight to the dictionary; a common opening move.

[O3]This is possibly the most common mistake made by students when essaying any question which asks for the students’ opinion on a subject. It’s called belabouring the obvious and is only appropriate in settings like social media discussions. Better to cut out most if not all references to “my opinion”, “I think”, “to me”, or similar – have no doubt the reader will know the question that was asked and whose opinion is being offered. Use it once in a heading or sub-heading.

[O4]Lose For me.

[O5]Lose of mine.

[O6]Another common student mistake is to use the longer form of a word where the shorter works just as well: advances.

[O7]Lose My ravenous

[O8]Just “the knowledge needed”

[O9]Lose To me

[O10]Lose To me

[O11]Lose To me

[O12]Lose To me

[O13]Replace my with the


OK. Without the irritation of the same phrase reminding the reader whose opinion this is cropping up all over the place, but with the questionable words in par 5 (science means art) left in place, it is much easier to see the logic and the progression of the essay.



			
				Joseph Anderson edited said:
			
		

> <title or sub-head> What is science (and what does science mean to me)?
> 
> <par 1>Some might look to the dictionary definition, claiming it is simply _knowledge about or study of the natural world based on facts learned through experiments and observation._ The technical definition does not do justice to the true identity of science. Science is nothing short of the greatest tool to ever have been bestowed upon humanity. Its impact is permanently ingrained in all walks of our daily lives, and rightly so. It provides the parameters and methods by which we might reveal the obscure truth behind the most opaque ideas. Without science we would be nothing but irrational beings, looking at everything but not truly seeing anything. Without it we might survive, but we certainly wouldn’t live[O1] .
> 
> <par 2>The real-world applications of this field augment our lives in little but important ways. Every activity is made easier and more efficient by the spate of technological advances that pour out of laboratories all over the world. Curiosity is sated by the new scientific discoveries made every day of every month of every year. Its objective facts provide the knowledge needed to live an informed life. Science has a meaning that goes beyond a simple dictionary definition of the term[O2] .
> 
> <par 3>Science means discovery. It is the key that we can use to escape the cage of our naturally crude, shallow perceptions. In the words of Albert Einstein “Science is the refinement of our everyday thinking.” It is the process by which we deconstruct the most complex ideas into minute details and build them back up again in new and improved ways. Science gives us the answer to the question “why?” and with it we may control the answer to the question “what?” With science, the wall becomes the window. Everything can be turned inside out for our amusement or our education.
> 
> <par 4>Science means audacity. Scientists are the explorers and conquerors, the Marco Polos and Julius Caesars of our time. They do not fear the unknown; in fact they actively seek it out. They endeavor to push the limits of human capability and knowledge past what anybody thinks is possible. They dare to dream big. They dare to dream bold. Where there are barriers, there are scientists trying to tear them down and glimpse the land on the other side. Through the lens of science, the most insurmountable problem becomes the most irresistible challenge. Every morning brings you something new and every night brings you one step closer to the forbidden truth.
> 
> <par 5>Science means art. It gives value and color to the world around us. It means that the canvas of life does not have to remain devoid of any beauty or thought. Science proves to us that the world can be vivid and rich if we are willing to rationalize [O3] our surroundings. The ostensibly mundane machines[O4]  of the universe take on beautiful new shapes as they are observed and tested by the scientific method. Hypotheses are painted, theories are erected and torn down, scientific laws are sculpted, and finally intellectual masterpieces spring forth from what was once ignorance. Science encourages us to dream and develop the imagination, to put together the ideas that other people haven't. It is dynamic and alive and remarkably expressive. It is truly the poetry of reality.
> 
> <par 6>Despite its outwardly clinical appearance, science is far more than mere “knowledge” or “study.” It is the medicine we use to satisfy our addiction to knowledge. We would not be the dominant species on earth without it. After all, we are the products of our inquisitive nature, a very human mentality that will never fade. The discipline of science effectively addresses that. Science encourages us to pierce the veil of ignorance, to be as innovative as our hearts desire, and to take on the greatest of trials without blinking an eye. Science is the formula for progress, the engine of prosperity, and the lifeblood of the critical mind.


 [O1]In this one par, you’ve managed to set up five cringe moments, and at least five points of attack against your opinion. Are you sure you want this job?

[O2]It took two pars to state the obvious – Science is more than its dictionary definition. But that is true of so many things in the dictionary, making this a less than exciting discovery or revelation.

[O3]This is arguing an opposite – rationalizing means removing the emotional content, turning a color into an electromagnetic wavelength, or turning the beauty of the DNA double helix into a page of four-letter code. Science reveals the beauty of the unseen universe through the practical application of imagination and innovation. We don’t rationalize art to appreciate it; we rationalize art to understand its construction and physical elements and to attempt to reduce it to a simple formula.

[O4]Since when have the machines of the universe become ostensibly mundane? Name three ostensibly mundane universal machines.


While pars 1 and 2 seem like logical starting points, they don’t work so well as essay openers when up against who knows how many others trying to answer the same question. Par 1 is unnecessarily argumentative. Almost every statement in par 1 includes something that triggers the “bullshit” response in the mind of this reader (and occasional editor) of science essays and articles. 

That’s why I had to ask if this was a real application, and if you wanted the job. It’s one thing to show that you’re prepared to take a stand on views of science; something else to offer ammunition for pointless argument over semantics. 

After that, par 2 simply fails to impress.

Your par 6 closer would do better as your opener; it says better and in fewer words what 1 and 2 try to convey. Your 3, 4, 5 body pars are a beautiful set – yes, even with the contradictory bits in 5, although it would be better to address those matters – and go to the question globally. What’s missing is the solid personal goal closer. Not a “my opinion”, but a “what I intend to do about it”.  



			
				Joseph Anderson edited2 said:
			
		

> <title or sub-head> What is science (and what does science mean to me)?
> 
> <par 6>Despite its outwardly clinical appearance, science is far more than mere “knowledge” or “study.” It is the medicine we use to satisfy our addiction to knowledge. We would not be the dominant species on earth without it. After all, we are the products of our inquisitive nature, a very human mentality that will never fade. The discipline of science effectively addresses that. Science encourages us to pierce the veil of ignorance, to be as innovative as our hearts desire, and to take on the greatest of trials without blinking an eye. Science is the formula for progress, the engine of prosperity, and the lifeblood of the critical mind.
> 
> <par 3>Science means discovery. It is the key that we can use to escape the cage of our naturally crude, shallow perceptions. In the words of Albert Einstein “Science is the refinement of our everyday thinking.” It is the process by which we deconstruct the most complex ideas into minute details and build them back up again in new and improved ways. Science gives us the answer to the question “why?” and with it we may control the answer to the question “what?” With science, the wall becomes the window. Everything can be turned inside out for our amusement or our education.
> 
> <par 4>Science means audacity. Scientists are the explorers and conquerors, the Marco Polos and Julius Caesars of our time. They do not fear the unknown; in fact they actively seek it out. They endeavor to push the limits of human capability and knowledge past what anybody thinks is possible. They dare to dream big. They dare to dream bold. Where there are barriers, there are scientists trying to tear them down and glimpse the land on the other side. Through the lens of science, the most insurmountable problem becomes the most irresistible challenge. Every morning brings you something new and every night brings you one step closer to the forbidden truth.
> 
> <par 5>Science means art. It gives value and color to the world around us. It means that the canvas of life does not have to remain devoid of any beauty or thought. Science proves to us that the world can be vivid and rich if we are willing to rationalize [O1] our surroundings. The ostensibly mundane machines[O2]  of the universe take on beautiful new shapes as they are observed and tested by the scientific method. Hypotheses are painted, theories are erected and torn down, scientific laws are sculpted, and finally intellectual masterpieces spring forth from what was once ignorance. Science encourages us to dream and develop the imagination, to put together the ideas that other people haven't. It is dynamic and alive and remarkably expressive. It is truly the poetry of reality.



 [O1]This is arguing an opposite – rationalizing means removing the emotional content, turning a color into an electromagnetic wavelength, or turning the beauty of the DNA double helix into a page of four-letter code. Science reveals the beauty of the unseen universe through the practical application of imagination and innovation. We don’t rationalize art to appreciate it; we rationalize art to understand its construction and physical elements and to attempt to reduce it to a simple formula.

[O2]Since when have the machines of the universe become ostensibly mundane? Name three ostensibly mundane universal machines.



Whether or not these things are your personal opinion or viewpoint, they  are all global generalisations. There is nothing here that says you  have anything more than an armchair interest in science, that like air  traffic control or sliced bread, it is a good thing but not something in  which you personally have a stake. 

We live in the most exciting age  yet of scientific discovery, and ethical challenges. We are on the  brink of not only asking the questions that bothered us since the dawn  of history, but of being able to see some answers. 

In my time at  university, studying Earth Sciences and geology, I made discoveries that  overturned or at least challenged the prevailing teachings, or which  added new information to the body of knowledge. And that was without  completing my degree. So, in one or two paragraphs, what have you done,  or what are you doing, or what do you personally want to do, to  contribute to the grand adventure? 
*
What part will you play in this new  age?*


----------

